# Microsoft Security Essentials won't update please help



## paulcheung

Hi all,
I just install Microsoft Security Essential on my Toshiba P105 laptop as th norton 360 trial version expired. I can't update MSE, evrytime I try it failed. the error message said error code 0xc8000222. error description: Cancel the scan. can someone tell me what is the error message say?
Thank you
Paul


----------



## dave10

Please refer this site 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/what-is-microsoft-security-essentials


----------



## Drenlin

Likely something to do with Norton...their software tends to leave bits of itself behind when you remove it. :/


----------



## Broni

Start with uninstalling Norton completely, using Norton Removal Tool: http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN


----------



## paulcheung

Broni said:


> Start with uninstalling Norton completely, using Norton Removal Tool: http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN



Try it , but no use, still can't update.
I guess MSE just don't want to be in my computers. 
I will use AVG free version instead.
Thanks.
Paul


----------



## Bodaggit23

paulcheung said:


> Try it , but no use, still can't update.
> I guess MSE just don't want to be in my computers.
> I will use AVG free version instead.
> Thanks.
> Paul



PLEASE no!

Use Avira instead...AVG is a system hog and will slow your computer.

http://www.avira.com/en/avira-free-antivirus


----------



## Broni

I agree on AVG


----------



## paulcheung

Broni said:


> I agree on AVG



You agree that I should install AVG or you agree that AVG is a system hog?


----------



## Broni

A hog and it has some other issues as well.


----------



## paulcheung

ok thanks.


----------



## Broni




----------



## User0one

Download the newest version of MSE to the Desktop, and install it over the top of itself, see if that does anything.


----------



## paulcheung

I had re-installed the program about 10 times, it won't update, everything else is working, just won't update. so I uninstall the program and still not put on any anti-virus program yet. 
I have 2 other laptops are using, so it is not the turn to use this one yet, I use each laptop 1 week 24/7 on nonstop, so I have until next week to decide which program to use. 
Thanks.


----------



## Broni

Why don't you try Avast, or Avira, as suggested and see, if you have same issue?


----------



## TFT

Is it a validated OS you are using?


----------



## Shane

Run the Norton Removal tool to remove any crap left behind.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Uninstallers/Norton-Removal-Tool.shtml

For free Anti virus id recommend Avast over MSE.


----------



## User0one

Make sure your Firewall is not blocking MSE


----------



## paulcheung

Thanks all, already removed MSE and installed Avira and running, But this program is very anoying by popup every now and then to offer me to buy their products.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Broni

You can remove those pop-ups.
See here: http://www.smartestcomputing.us.com..._147295__hl__avira__fromsearch__1#entry147295


----------



## paulcheung

*Thank you*

Thank you . didn't get the time to check it out yet. when weekend comes.


----------



## Broni

Let me know


----------



## paulcheung

Nevakonaza said:


> Run the Norton Removal tool to remove any crap left behind.
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Uninstallers/Norton-Removal-Tool.shtml
> 
> For free Anti virus id recommend Avast over MSE.



couldn't get it to work. I will make it stay until when I can't take the anoyance any more then I will uninstall it and back to AVG.
Many thanks


----------



## paulcheung

icarususer said:


> to Paul:  remove Norton; remove Microsoft Essentials...then wait til Microsoft removes; then go to Microsoft Security essentials and let them download again and see if your new version works.  I've had one fail with some error...then removed se and went back for a fresh download and it worked.   - icarususer.



Have try that many times, not working, lucky that we have choices.
Thanks


----------



## Broni

> couldn't get it to work


What exactly happened?
With AVG, you may have even more issues.


----------



## paulcheung

Can't download and open the file. 
Thanks


----------



## Broni

It can't be both.
You can't download (why?), or run it (why?)?


----------



## paulcheung

click on the file name and nothing happen. a window popup but nothing happen .


----------



## Broni

I still don't understand.
Can you download Norton Removal Tool?
Yes, or no?

Not click, but double click downloaded file to run it. Will it?

Try different download: http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN


----------



## paulcheung

It look like we are talking about the two different thing! I did download the norton uninstall tools and uninstall nortion, but the mse still not working, so I install avira anti virus, but the program keeping have popup to offer me to buy their product.
someone direct me to your website that have the program to stop the popup, but the link is not working for me, I can't down load the program to stop the popup. 
Thanks


----------



## Broni

Haha...we've been talking about two different things.
Avira pop-up remover link works for me: http://www.fred151.altervista.org/downloads/getfile.php?name=NoNotifyAvira-V3.4.exe


----------



## paulcheung

This link is working, I will try it weekend.
Thanks


----------



## Broni

Ok


----------

